# Moving To Australia or New Zealand from Canada



## chantel.went (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, 
So I am planning on moving to either Australia, New Zealand from Canada in the future.
I am young and looking to live there for a year or two, just working, and having new experiences. 
I am just a little worried about moving to a country I do not know much about.
What I'm wondering about is any pros and cons between Australia and New Zealand.
I am interested in both the countries, but am looking to find pros and cons in pricing, friendliness (I am Canadian after all), social life, living, climate. Things that would be a factor in having the best experience possible!

Thank you!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

As purely a travel destination for a gap year, if I had to choose just one, I'd say NZ. Prettier, more diverse, more once in a lifetime activities. For travel I actually found Oz quite boring. 

To live and work in, very different story and both offer different experiences. Most are obvious and come down to the differences between a country with a larger population - Oz has more work and more citylife experiences. As a sweeping generalisation I prefer kiwis over Aussies! But overall despite what people say I find NZ and Oz very similar, NZ being a slightly watered down and less noisy version of its neighbour! 

If you are young and can get working holiday visas, why not try both? Many people do. Year in one and a year in the other??


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd say Australia if you're still young enough to enjoy it.

Wonderful scenery, better weather, good range of outdoor pursuits, diverse range of cultures, easy to get around by road or plane, vibrant cities, lazy towns and villages. Plus if you _have_ to work whilst you're travelling your likely to earn more in Australia.


----------

